# exitOnClose?



## Guest (5. Apr 2008)

Wenn der Nutzer auf das "X" Fenster schließen klickt möchte ich eine Funktion ausführen. Bisher bekomme ich nur folgendes hin:


```
setDefaultCloseOperation(exitOnClose());
```

Hat einer einen Tip für mich?


----------



## Butterfly (5. Apr 2008)

Das machst du am Besten über einen WindowAdapter.

```
frame.addWindowsListener(new WindowAdapter() {
   public void windowClosing(WindowEvent we) {
      //hier der Code, was passieren soll
   }
});
```

Schau am Besten mal in der API nach WindowListener & WindowAdapter, da erfährst du mehr.


----------



## Gast (5. Apr 2008)

Kennt Eclipse leider nicht. Ich habe folgende Konstrukt:

public class myFrame extends JFrame
{
   public myFrame(String Key){
      addWindowsListener(new WindowAdapter() {
   ....

WindowAdapter wird von Eclipse nicht akzeptiert


----------



## Butterfly (6. Apr 2008)

Du hast vermutlich folgenden Import vergessen:

```
import java.awt.event*;
//oder alternativ:
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
```


----------



## Tobias (6. Apr 2008)

exitOnClose ist keine Methode sondern eine Konstante. Mit WindowListener kriegt man zwar auch hin, das sich das Fenster schließt und die JVM beendet wird, in Swing geht das aber mit deinem ersten Ansatz sehr viel leichter. Die Zauberworte lauten:


```
setDefaultClosingOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
```

Ein gutes Lehrbuch wäre wohl angebracht.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## SlaterB (7. Apr 2008)

> Wenn der Nutzer auf das "X" Fenster schließen klickt möchte ich eine Funktion ausführen.

Funktion ausführen <-> einfach nur schließen

lesen wäre auch angebracht


----------



## Tobias (7. Apr 2008)

Naja, Code und Fragestellung lassen da wohl mehrere Interpretationen zu ...

mpG
Tobias


----------

